# Medieval Theme Park - April 2013



## mrdystopia (May 1, 2013)

1.




The owners of this closed theme-park were wasting no time in dismantling the attractions and selling off rides to the highest bidder. Unsure of the exact situation with regards to security and on-site personnel, we employed as much stealth as possible and entered in the dead of night.

2.




3.




4.




5.




Many of the rides had already gone including an entire rollercoaster and a big wheel but there was still a great deal left to explore and photograph.

6.




7.



Obviously, I have no way of knowing what was beyond this gate 

8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




At about this time, one of us who had a better vantage point from atop the rollercoaster, came legging it back down saying that we were shortly to be greeted by the site’s security staff. That was our cue to leave so we packed up quickly and made a brisk pace towards the neighbouring woods.

14.




…stopping for the odd photo on the way out.

15.




A final shot as we bid the park farewell.

MrD


----------



## night crawler (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like they went bust ripping people off.


----------



## mikey2002kent (May 1, 2013)

I thought Camolot closed down years ago, I remember going there as a child and the old mary rose from margate was there rebranded as "excabiler" Shame it closed down really


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2013)

They would have to sell the rides off quick they wouldn,t last two minutes not been used.great photos.


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2013)

Awesome stuff, loving the night shots! 
Bet they'd have no trouble shifting that if Jacko and Saville were still around. 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 1, 2013)

Nice really liking those shots, i feel a tinge of sadness as i took my lil lad there last year and we had such a grand time


----------



## TeeJF (May 2, 2013)

Where were all those balls? We didn't spot those.

Interesting explore isn't it though the seedyness doesn't half show even though it's only been shut a few months.


----------



## mrdystopia (May 2, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Where were all those balls? We didn't spot those.
> 
> Interesting explore isn't it though the seedyness doesn't half show even though it's only been shut a few months.



They were in the entrance of the ghost train.


----------



## addictedmedia (May 3, 2013)

great work guys and mad that they could just leave it sitting about as i know just the rollercoaster in picture 13 is worth one million pound plus and the pirate boat is not cheap either both rides are i think are from italy and i think the boat is typical of Moser's Rides as work on one very much like that and i worked on both the rollercoaster for 5 yrs in the pictures at a themepark.


----------

